# Cat



## MK (29 Gennaio 2008)

Non metto la mia foto perché siamo in un forum non in un sito di incontri. Mi piace scrivere e mi piacciono le persone intelligenti che usano bene le capacità di scrittura. Non sono come te e come l'amico tuo (ex fidanzato mio), che giudicate le persone per come sono esteriormente.
Non ho mai conosciuto Iago. Forse ha visto la foto mia che Michele ha mandato a Marì, hai ragione, non ero al massimo della forma l'estate scorsa. Le uniche persone che conosco di questo forum sono Michele e Alessandro. Con Michele la storia è durata più di un anno. E' finita.
 I problemi erano talmente tanti, sono tante le cose che non sai Cat...
Io ne so tante di te ma della tua vita non mi importa. Non mi piacciono le persone che raccontano i dettagli privati degli altri. Questo era un altro dei problemi. Mi piacciono le persone profonde e vere. L'intelligenza maligna non mi interessa. Buona vita a voi tutti. E buon divertimento.


----------



## Iago (29 Gennaio 2008)

*mk*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non metto la mia foto perché siamo in un forum non in un sito di incontri. Mi piace scrivere e mi piacciono le persone intelligenti che usano bene le capacità di scrittura. Non sono come te e come l'amico tuo (ex fidanzato mio), che giudicate le persone per come sono esteriormente.
> Non ho mai conosciuto Iago. Forse ha visto la foto mia che Michele ha mandato a Marì, hai ragione, non ero al massimo della forma l'estate scorsa. Le uniche persone che conosco di questo forum sono Michele e Alessandro. Con Michele la storia è durata più di un anno. E' finita.
> I problemi erano talmente tanti, sono tante le cose che non sai Cat...
> Io ne so tante di te ma della tua vita non mi importa. Non mi piacciono le persone che raccontano i dettagli privati degli altri. Questo era un altro dei problemi. Mi piacciono le persone profonde e vere. L'intelligenza maligna non mi interessa. Buona vita a voi tutti. E buon divertimento.



mai avuto la tua foto, mai fatto affermazioni sul tuo aspetto...ma pensa ciò che vuoi se ti fà piacere...


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> mai avuto la tua foto, mai fatto affermazioni sul tuo aspetto...ma pensa ciò che vuoi se ti fà piacere...


Grazie Iago. E' Cat che ha scritto che mi hai vista e conosciuta. L'unico modo poteva essere quello della foto, visto che non ci siamo mai incontrati. Non è un problema figurati. Solo ristabilire la verità.


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non metto la mia foto perché siamo in un forum non in un sito di incontri. Mi piace scrivere e mi piacciono le persone intelligenti che usano bene le capacità di scrittura. Non sono come te e come l'amico tuo (ex fidanzato mio), che giudicate le persone per come sono esteriormente.
> Non ho mai conosciuto Iago. Forse ha visto la foto mia che Michele ha mandato a Marì, hai ragione, non ero al massimo della forma l'estate scorsa. Le uniche persone che conosco di questo forum sono Michele e Alessandro. Con Michele la storia è durata più di un anno. E' finita.
> I problemi erano talmente tanti, sono tante le cose che non sai Cat...
> Io ne so tante di te ma della tua vita non mi importa. Non mi piacciono le persone che raccontano i dettagli privati degli altri. Questo era un altro dei problemi. Mi piacciono le persone profonde e vere. L'intelligenza maligna non mi interessa. Buona vita a voi tutti. E buon divertimento.


 
Iago mi ha detto di averti incontrata a uno dei raduni  dove voi vi riunivate anni fa.
Iago mi ha detto di averti visto come di avere visto di persona Anche altri utenti che frequentano questo forum e l'altro.


Se tu scegli di mettere la foto della modella e non la tua foto almeno non criticare quelle persone come me, amarax,  Giusy,Michele  e altri che tranquillamente e senza voler nascondere nulla mettono la propria foto.


nessuno qui ha detto che questo è un sito di incontri.
Fino a prova contraria sei stata tu che hai trattato i forum come siti di incontri: ne è testimonianza il fatto che tu con l'altro forum ti sei trovata Michele, tuo ex e con l'altro forum e questo ti sei trovata Alessandro.
Tu dunque sei l'esempio concreto dell'incoerenza delle tue parole.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non metto la mia foto perché siamo in un forum non in un sito di incontri. Mi piace scrivere e mi piacciono le persone intelligenti che usano bene le capacità di scrittura. Non sono come te e come l'amico tuo (ex fidanzato mio), che giudicate le persone per come sono esteriormente.
> Non ho mai conosciuto Iago. Forse ha visto la foto mia che Michele ha mandato a Marì, hai ragione, non ero al massimo della forma l'estate scorsa. Le uniche persone che conosco di questo forum sono Michele e Alessandro. Con Michele la storia è durata più di un anno. E' finita.
> I problemi erano talmente tanti, sono tante le cose che non sai Cat...
> Io ne so tante di te ma della tua vita non mi importa. Non mi piacciono le persone che raccontano i dettagli privati degli altri. Questo era un altro dei problemi. Mi piacciono le persone profonde* e vere*. L'intelligenza maligna non mi interessa. Buona vita a voi tutti. E buon divertimento.


 

mk, buon giorno.


Sull'autenticità del soggettone in questione non devi avere dubbi. pensa alla tua vita e ignorala , ignoriamola, lasciamo che cuocia in quel brodo fatto dei suoi personalissimi ingredienti che continuano a contraddistinguerla.


Cat, il tuo odore è acre qui dentro, almeno pari alla volgarità che manifesti.


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> mai avuto la tua foto, mai fatto affermazioni sul tuo aspetto...ma pensa ciò che vuoi se ti fà piacere...


 
bene Iago.
Tu hai detto di Monica molte cos quest'estate, a me personalmente.

Molto bene, vuol dire che erano tutte bugie allora.


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mk, buon giorno.
> 
> 
> Sull'autenticità del soggettone in questione non devi avere dubbi. pensa alla tua vita e ignorala , ignoriamola, lasciamo che cuocia in quel brodo fatto dei suoi personalissimi ingredienti che continuano a contraddistinguerla.
> ...


 
ciao bella.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Gennaio 2008)

> Tu dunque sei l'esempio concreto dell'incoerenza delle tue parole.


[/QUOTE]


Tu no, mai purtroppo.


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> Iago mi ha detto di averti incontrata a uno dei raduni dove voi vi riunivate anni fa.
> Iago mi ha detto di averti visto come di avere visto di persona Anche altri utenti che frequentano questo forum e l'altro.
> 
> 
> ...


Cat, Iago ti ha smentita qui. Io a quel raduno non c'ero. E' vero che ho conosciuto tante persone grazie ai forum, organizzavamo cene spesso. Tante di quelle persone sono ancora mie amiche, uomini e donne. Mi piace conoscere direttamente le persone. Michele ha cercato me. Ci siamo conosciuti a una cena a Piacenza, non solo noi due ovviamente, non sono così ingenua da dare appuntamenti a uomini dei quali non so nulla se non quello che raccontano virtualmente... Fatti raccontare Cat di quella strana serata...


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non metto la mia foto perché siamo in un forum non in un sito di incontri. Mi piace scrivere e mi piacciono le persone intelligenti che usano bene le capacità di scrittura. Non sono come te e come l'amico tuo (ex fidanzato mio), che giudicate le persone per come sono esteriormente.
> Non ho mai conosciuto Iago. *Forse ha visto la foto mia che Michele ha mandato a Marì*, hai ragione, non ero al massimo della forma l'estate scorsa. Le uniche persone che conosco di questo forum sono Michele e Alessandro. Con Michele la storia è durata più di un anno. E' finita.
> I problemi erano talmente tanti, sono tante le cose che non sai Cat...
> Io ne so tante di te ma della tua vita non mi importa. Non mi piacciono le persone che raccontano i dettagli privati degli altri. Questo era un altro dei problemi. Mi piacciono le persone profonde e vere. L'intelligenza maligna non mi interessa. Buona vita a voi tutti. E buon divertimento.



E perche mai da me? ... visto che quelle foto Michele le ha girate anche a Cat ... tu lo dovresti sapere bene, e meglio, visto che avevi accesso alla casella e-mail di Michele, RICORDI?

Tienimi fuori dalle questioni dei tuoi uomini MK, stai abusando della mia pazienza, mi avete rotto i ciglioni.


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Cat, Iago ti ha smentita qui. Io a quel raduno non c'ero. E' vero che ho conosciuto tante persone grazie ai forum, organizzavamo cene spesso. Tante di quelle persone sono ancora mie amiche, uomini e donne. Mi piace conoscere direttamente le persone. Michele ha cercato me. Ci siamo conosciuti a una cena a Piacenza, non solo noi due ovviamente, non sono così ingenua da dare appuntamenti a uomini dei quali non so nulla se non quello che raccontano virtualmente... Fatti raccontare Cat di quella strana serata...


 


ti ripeto che a me Iago aveva detto di averti conosciuta . E mi ha raccontato delle cose di te.


se Iago mi ha mentito non so cosa farci.


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mk, buon giorno.
> 
> 
> Sull'autenticità del soggettone in questione non devi avere dubbi. pensa alla tua vita e ignorala , ignoriamola, lasciamo che cuocia in quel brodo fatto dei suoi personalissimi ingredienti che continuano a contraddistinguerla.
> ...


 
Hai ragione Micio, penso alla mia vita. Che è finalmente serena e piena di luce, dopo tutte le ombre. Ma è giusto che le cose si sappiano, visto che chi potrebbe parlare non lo fa. Se non in messaggi privati dove esprime il suo dispiacere. L'immagine Micio, più importante di tutto. 
Io della mia immagine me ne frego altamente...

Un bacio.


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E perche mai da me? *... visto che quelle foto Michele le ha* *girate anche a Cat ...* tu lo dovresti sapere bene, e meglio, visto che avevi accesso alla casella e-mail di Michele, RICORDI?
> 
> Tienimi fuori dalle questioni dei tuoi uomini MK, stai abusando della mia pazienza, mi avete rotto i ciglioni.


 

no, spiacente ma Michele non mi ha mai girato nessuna foto.

Sei tu che hai mandato la mia foto che avevi ricevuto da Fa anni fa a cani e porci .

tu hai questa abitudine vergognosa.


bella lei.


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ti ripeto che a me Iago aveva detto di averti conosciuta . E mi ha raccontato delle cose di te.
> 
> 
> se Iago mi ha mentito non so cosa farci.


A me hanno raccontato cose di te Cat (e non parlo di Ale), vere o non vere non mi importa. Te le sei ritrovata scritte qui dentro? Siamo amiche? No. Avrei potuto farlo senza scrupoli. Ma io non gioco con le vite degli altri. Buona vita Cat.


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E perche mai da me? ... visto che quelle foto Michele le ha girate anche a Cat ... tu lo dovresti sapere bene, e meglio, visto che avevi accesso alla casella e-mail di Michele, RICORDI?
> 
> Tienimi fuori dalle questioni dei tuoi uomini MK, stai abusando della mia pazienza, mi avete rotto i ciglioni.


Mai avuto accesso alla sua casella e-mail. Facile che Michele l'abbia girata a Cat. Visto che ha anche le foto di mia figlia spero che almeno quelle non le abbia mandate in giro...

ps Cat ho letto adesso, ti credo. Tanto anche se fosse vero, che importanza ha...
Te la mando io una mia foto se vuoi, a figura intera così mi vedi bene.


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> A me hanno raccontato cose di te Cat (e non parlo di Ale), vere o non vere non mi importa. Te le sei ritrovata scritte qui dentro? Siamo amiche? No. Avrei potuto farlo senza scrupoli. Ma io non gioco con le vite degli altri. Buona vita Cat.


 
 Si, vero. Per molto tempo  certi personaggi qui dentro si sono divertiti a raccontare parecchie cose private ad altru utenti e per quel che ne so lo stanno facendo ancora.


te le sei trovate scritte qui dentro, si MK in mesi e mesi di continue allusioni anche molto spiecevoli.

Tu stessa mi hai dato della puttana quando CREDEVI che io me la facessi con il tuo uomo.
poveri noi. visto che avevi la pass potevi anche leggere le mail del tuo uomo che lui mi inviava e quello che io rispondevo. Così ti rendevi conto di tante tantissime cose Monica.


Quando tu non sai nemmeno se queste cose che ti hanno raccontato di me sono vere oppure no.


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

*si Monica*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mai avuto accesso alla sua casella e-mail. Facile che Michele l'abbia girata a Cat. Visto che ha anche le foto di mia figlia spero che almeno quelle non le abbia mandate in giro...


 
Confermo che voleva inviarmela a conferma della descrizione che aveva fatto di te. Descrizione che non mi fregava nulla avere e tantomeno guardare la foto.

detto questo gli ho detto pure che non mi interessava di ricevere foto di altre persone, di te tantomeno.


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> Tu stessa mi hai dato della puttana quando CREDEVI che io me la facessi con il tuo uomo.
> poveri noi. visto che avevi la pass potevi anche leggere le mail del tuo uomo che lui mi inviava e quello che io rispondevo. Così ti rendevi conto di tante tantissime cose Monica.
> 
> 
> Quando tu non sai nemmeno se queste cose che ti hanno raccontato di me sono vere oppure no.


Ripeto Cat, io non ho mai avuto la sua password. Mi ha fatto leggere lui una tua mail, e lui mi raccontava cosa gli scrivevi. Sono stata ingenua, hai ragione. Si viveva insieme in quel periodo, avrei dovuto pensare che stava mentendo?
E ancora, non mi importa se quello che mi ha raccontato di te sia vero o meno. A me dispiaceva che raccontasse quelle cose. Io non lo farei. E' un gioco perverso che non mi piace. Ma ognuno si diverte come vuole, e come può.


----------



## Iago (29 Gennaio 2008)

*sei anche infame...*



Tristano ha detto:


> ti ripeto che a me Iago aveva detto di averti conosciuta . E mi ha raccontato delle cose di te.
> 
> 
> se Iago mi ha mentito non so cosa farci.



stronzate!


menti sapendo di mentire...ma tanto non ti frega nulla, soprattutto di te!
...ti fai un pessimo servizio tutti i giorni, da sola...


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> no, spiacente ma Michele non mi ha mai girato nessuna foto.


Guarda che in DOL lo hai scritto a chiare lettere che avevi ricevuto foto da JDM ... ed esaltavi la sua gran massa di peli che gli uscivano dalla tuta sub che tanto piacevono a TE, bugiarda




Tristano ha detto:


> Sei tu che hai mandato la mia foto che avevi ricevuto da Fa anni fa a cani e porci .


Se consideri Iago un cane o un porco sono affari tuoi ... l'ho data SOLO a Iago perche' scherzando matteva in dubbio che tu dopo 5 figli fossi ancora una donna piacente, anche se quella foto non e' recente ...





Tristano ha detto:


> tu hai questa abitudine vergognosa.
> 
> 
> bella lei.



Tu hai di ben peggio ... le abitudini si possono cambiare/educare ... le tue sono nel tuo DNA  MALATO.

CURATIIIIIIII!!!


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda che in DOL lo hai scritto a chiare lettere che avevi ricevuto foto da JDM ... ed esaltavi la sua gran massa di peli che gli uscivano dalla tuta sub che tanto piacevono a TE, bugiarda


Confermo. Infatti mi ero incazzata non poco. Ma probabilmente già all'epoca si era stancato di me e cercava un diversivo. Anzi gli avevo fatto notare proprio io l'interesse nei suoi confronti da parte di Cat.

ps a me gli uomini pelosi mai piaciuti...


----------



## Iago (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda che in DOL lo hai scritto a chiare lettere che avevi ricevuto foto da JDM ... ed esaltavi la sua gran massa di peli che gli uscivano dalla tuta sub che tanto piacevono a TE, bugiarda
> 
> 
> 
> ...





























infatti, cane non mi aveva mai chiamato...porco si 

	
	
		
		
	


	






















ma dai... è chiaro che sta cercando di difendere JDM...con pessimi risultati


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> *Confermo. Infatti mi ero incazzata non poco.* Ma probabilmente già all'epoca si era stancato di me e cercava un diversivo. Anzi gli avevo fatto notare proprio io l'interesse nei suoi confronti da parte di Cat.
> 
> ps a me gli uomini pelosi mai piaciuti...


E allora stai attenta a chi dice la verita'.


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E allora stai attenta a chi dice la verita'.


Diceva di amarmi Marì. Sono stata ingenua. E' vero. Ma non è nemmeno colpa sua.
Adesso sto molto bene Marì, davvero.


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> infatti, cane non mi aveva mai chiamato...porco si
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SI, ma non dice cio' che ha detto/malignato di JDM  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   che non e' un
 prof. ma un semplice impiegato di segreteria nella scuola dove risiede


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Diceva di amarmi Marì. Sono stata ingenua. E' vero. Ma non è nemmeno colpa sua.
> Adesso sto molto bene Marì, davvero.


Io parlavo della verita mia, e non delle menzogne di Cat ... non parlavo di JDM.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

azzanna, azzanna... tutto intorno a te...
cosa dite, lo propongo come nuovo spot della vodafone?

e.c. -tolgo le risate perché non mi fate più ridere.
vado giù a litigare con Cen che giusto mi mancava da un po' di giorni.


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io parlavo della verita mia, e non delle menzogne di Cat ... non parlavo di JDM.


Marì la mia vita è cambiata. Ma non la mia testa. Che ragiona e non si fa influenzare da niente e da nessuno. Così il mio cuore...


----------



## Old SarahM. (29 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> azzanna, azzanna... tutto intorno a te...
> cosa dite, lo propongo come nuovo spot della vodafone?


e alposto della perfetta ilary chi mettiamo come testimonial?


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> e alposto della perfetta ilary chi mettiamo come testimonial?


Sicuramente non me!!!!
































Buongiorno Sarah!


----------



## Iago (29 Gennaio 2008)

*Marì*



Mari' ha detto:


> SI, ma non dice cio' che ha detto/malignato di JDM
> 
> 
> 
> ...




era una mitragliatrice!!

e tu che mi conosci puoi confermare che queste cose io non le faccio... venni a chiedere a te proprio perchè mi sembrarono esagerate le sue parole, ma...se lo diceva lei che si sentiva...


----------



## Old SarahM. (29 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sicuramente non me!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ciao cara!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> e alposto della perfetta ilary chi mettiamo come testimonial?



Un cane idrofobo... ???


----------



## Old SarahM. (29 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Un cane idrofobo... ???


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Marì la mia vita è cambiata. Ma non la mia testa. Che ragiona e non si fa influenzare da niente e da nessuno. Così il mio cuore...


MK ti chiedo solo una cortesia: Tienimi fuori da tutta questa storia.


Io non ci azzecco per nulla.


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ripeto Cat, io non ho mai avuto la sua password. Mi ha fatto leggere lui una tua mail, e lui mi raccontava cosa gli scrivevi. Sono stata ingenua, hai ragione. Si viveva insieme in quel periodo, avrei dovuto pensare che stava mentendo?
> E ancora, non mi importa se quello che mi ha raccontato di te sia vero o meno. A me dispiaceva che raccontasse quelle cose. Io non lo farei. E' un gioco perverso che non mi piace. Ma ognuno si diverte come vuole, e come può.


 
Il dolo allora concordi nel fatto che tu non hai letto personalmente bensì ti ha racontato lui quello che voleva.

Se tu avessi letto personalemente le lettere sia mie che sue avresti capito molte cose che in quei tempi non ti rendevi nemmeno conto.

Lui comunque mi ha detto che tu avevi la pass e leggevi la sua posta, io non mi spiagavo Monica come facevi a trattarmi male se era vero che leggevi la posta.

mi capisci?

Si, concordo anche nel fatto che questo , il raccontare falsità in giro della gente è un gioco perverso che non porta da nessuna parte.


Ti dico solo che quello che si sapeva di me si leggeva nel forum perchè chiedevo consigli legali al compianto Paolo e facevo delle consideazioni anche dure da ex moglie e mamma.

stop.

Tu sai che io non ho nemmeno mai partecipato a nessun raduno per il semplice fatto che non mi interessa conoscere gente del forum.
Con Una persona innominabile per sua scelta ho fatto uno strappo alla regola e l'ho incontrato  commtettendo l'errore più grosso dei miei ultimi anni.


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> stronzate!
> 
> 
> menti sapendo di mentire...ma tanto non ti frega nulla, soprattutto di te!
> ...ti fai un pessimo servizio tutti i giorni, da sola...


 
perfetto Lino, un modo per conoscerti come veramente sei.


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda che in DOL lo hai scritto a chiare lettere che avevi ricevuto foto da JDM ... ed esaltavi la sua gran massa di peli che gli uscivano dalla tuta sub che tanto piacevono a TE, bugiarda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> Lui comunque mi ha detto che tu avevi la pass e leggevi la sua posta, io non mi spiagavo Monica come facevi a trattarmi male se era vero che leggevi la posta.


 
Ha mentito. Tutto qui. Ma è preistoria Cat. Non fa più parte della mia vita. Da tempo. L'ultimo mio messaggio risale a Capodanno, poi mi ha cercata lui. Delle volte ho risposte, altre volte no. Era lui ad avere bisogno di me. Io non porto rancore, qualcosa di vero c'è stato. Ma l'amore è un'altra cosa. Adesso lo so.


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Confermo. Infatti mi ero incazzata non poco. Ma probabilmente già all'epoca si era stancato di me e cercava un diversivo. Anzi gli avevo fatto notare proprio io l'interesse nei suoi confronti da parte di Cat.
> 
> ps a me gli uomini pelosi mai piaciuti...


 
se ti ricordi quel giorno una ragazza in dol aveva aperto un post sull'aspetto esteriore dei ragazzi  preferito dalle donne del forum, io avevo espresso come tante i miei gusti personali e Michele mi ha mandato anonimo una sua foto che lo ritraeva in costume da bagno al mare.


solo dopo una settimana mi ha detto che lui era michele, da li il mio imbarazzo più totale perchè mi risultava che lui era il tuo fidanzato.

da li sono cominciate le mail che lui mi scriveva e io rispondevo ribadendo di cercare di andare daccordo tra di voi perchè vi amavate.


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI, ma non dice cio' che ha detto/malignato di JDM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
?????? questa non la sapevo....... interessante......


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> era una mitragliatrice!!
> 
> e tu che mi conosci puoi confermare che queste cose io non le faccio... venni a chiedere a te proprio perchè mi sembrarono esagerate le sue parole, ma...se lo diceva lei che si sentiva...


 


bene bene mi dai modo di conoscerti come sei veramente.
complimenti.


----------



## Iris (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mia nonna diceva "Troppa confidenza fa perdere la riverenza!!!!"

Sto rivalutando i miei nonni


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Mia nonna diceva "Troppa confidenza fa perdere la riverenza!!!!"
> 
> Sto rivalutando i miei nonni


non è la troppa confidenza ma la troppa voglia di farsi gli affari degli altri. è diverso.
ma più di tutto a me non piace parlare degli altri.


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> se ben tu sai leggere parlavamo che io NON HO RICEVUTO NESSUNA FOTO DI mONICA.
> 
> LA FOTO CHE MI RITRAE è UNA FOTO CHE IO HO MANDATO A FA E LUI TI HA GIRATO E TU L'HAI FATTA GIRARE PER TUTTO IL WEB.


1) Sei una bugiarda, una illusa e megalomane ... ma cosa credi che tutto gira e si nutre di te, tropida ... hai capito?

2) ricordi quando mi dicesti in priv. di quanto uomo e maschio era Iago? ... ed io ti dissi: Si Cat Iago e' tanto una brava persona, ecco perche' e' mio amico ... tu mi rispondesti che ero "Omertosa" ... io ti risposi: Sbagli Cat sono discreta ... oggi ti permetti di offendere l'UNICO Uomo che ti ha trattata da donna e da essere umano, vergognati.

3) vai a cagare Cat ... hai rotto a tutti.


----------



## Iris (29 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è la troppa confidenza ma la troppa voglia di farsi gli affari degli altri. è diverso.
> ma più di tutto a me non piace parlare degli altri.


Continuo ad essere della mia opinione. Con tutto il rispetto per te, Anna.


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ?????? *questa non la sapevo.......* interessante......


A no? 

NEGHI?


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Continuo ad essere della mia opinione. Con tutto il rispetto per te, Anna.


bè, ma fai bene, mica no...
in ogni caso, pensa... io qui dentro, in una serata di quelle che se la terra è tonda tu la senti romboidale... ho confidato la parte  più dolorosa della mia vita...
e nessuno la ha poi usata contro di me...
questo per dirti che dipende molto anche da come siamo noi con gli altri... 
io sono istintiva e un po' matta, ma non ho mai usato le confidenze di nessuno per ferirlo.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> 1) Sei una bugiarda, una illusa e megalomane ... ma cosa credi che tutto gira e si nutre di te, tropida ... hai capito?
> 
> 2) ricordi quando mi dicesti in priv. di quanto uomo e maschio era Iago? ... ed io ti dissi: Si Cat Iago e' tanto una brava persona, ecco perche' e' mio amico ... tu mi rispondesti che ero "Omertosa" ... io ti risposi: Sbagli Cat sono discreta ... oggi ti permetti di offendere l'UNICO Uomo che ti ha trattata da donna e da essere umano, vergognati.
> 
> 3) vai a cagare Cat ... hai rotto a tutti.


 
Mari', ma stai a perderci ancora tempo???


PS: interessante 'sto Jago...


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Mari', ma stai a perderci ancora tempo???
> 
> 
> PS: *interessante 'sto Jago..*.
















   mi fai morire cosi Anna


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Gennaio 2008)

*Per fortuna ancora no, ma...*



Anna A ha detto:


> bè, ma fai bene, mica no...
> in ogni caso, pensa... io qui dentro, in una serata di quelle che se la terra è tonda tu la senti romboidale... ho confidato la parte più dolorosa della mia vita...
> e nessuno la ha poi usata contro di me...
> questo per dirti che dipende molto anche da come siamo noi con gli altri...
> io sono istintiva e un po' matta, ma non ho mai usato le confidenze di nessuno per ferirlo.


Non mettere limiti alla provvidenza...e all'incontinenza!!


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non mettere limiti alla provvidenza...e all'incontinenza!!


vero...


----------



## La Lupa (29 Gennaio 2008)

Quanto costa un forum?

Admin ci fai mica un preventivo?

Oh, tieniti basso eh!


----------



## Old SarahM. (29 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Quanto costa un forum?
> 
> Admin ci fai mica un preventivo?
> 
> Oh, tieniti basso eh!


non ho capito. lo compri o lo vendi?


----------



## La Lupa (29 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> non ho capito. lo compri o lo vendi?


Beh, glie lo regalo.

O meglio... ecco... pensavo... potremmo fare una colletta, minimo sforzo massima resa, e gli apriamo un forum tutto per loro dove possono infangarsi dalla mattina alla sera senza ammorbarci con storie di amorazzi DEI QUALI NON FREGA UN CAZZO A NESSUNO.

Credo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E se a qualcuno glie ne fregasse, potrebbe accomodarsi tranquillamente su 

http://cazzaccinostri.it/forum/sonoficasontantofica/

No?


----------



## Old Angel (29 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Beh, glie lo regalo.
> 
> O meglio... ecco... pensavo... potremmo fare una colletta, minimo sforzo massima resa, e gli apriamo un forum tutto per loro dove possono infangarsi dalla mattina alla sera senza ammorbarci con storie di amorazzi DEI QUALI NON FREGA UN CAZZO A NESSUNO.
> 
> ...


A dir la verità è stata creata una sezione apposta (scannatoio).....basta cest.... spostare


----------



## Old SarahM. (29 Gennaio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> A dir la verità è stata creata una sezione apposta (scannatoio).....basta cest.... spostare


sì .. ma è una sezione sottoutilizzata. bisognerebe fare un po' di marketing ...


----------



## La Lupa (29 Gennaio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> A dir la verità è stata creata una sezione apposta (scannatoio).....basta cest.... spostare


Bravo Giangi, c'hai ragione!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ho visto... non ci sono andata perchè la trovo un'idea ripugnante... a me mi piace di vivere contentona, mica di sguazzare nella bratta.

Ecco, giusto, scendete qualche piano, bravi.


----------



## Grande82 (29 Gennaio 2008)

propongo ufficialmente che admin sposti la discussione nello scannatoio.
grazie


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> sì .. ma è una sezione sottoutilizzata. bisognerebe fare un po' di marketing ...


spetta te che mi arrivano le royalty sul nuovo spot della vodafone e poi spendo in marketing.
pensavo giusto ad una cosa tipo: cosa cerchi chi sei cosa vuoi? vieni su tradimento.net e lo scoprirai... 
servizio clienti sempre attivo 24h su 24h...


----------



## Old SarahM. (29 Gennaio 2008)

*che ne dici di questa*



Anna A ha detto:


> spetta te che mi arrivano le royalty sul nuovo spot della vodafone e poi spendo in marketing.
> pensavo giusto ad una cosa tipo: cosa cerchi chi sei cosa vuoi? vieni su tradimento.net e lo scoprirai...
> servizio clienti sempre attivo 24h su 24h...


 

E ORA PUBBLICITA':

Drughi, Draghe (1), il solito forum vi annoia, le mani vi prudono, gli occhi vi si inettano, la bava cola? 

SCANNATOIO - UN MARCHIO UNA GARANZIA - E OGNI RABBIA VOLA VIA!!!


(1) op. cit. da fedifrago.


(mi vergogno di me ... aiut!)


----------



## Iris (29 Gennaio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> propongo ufficialmente che admin sposti la discussione nello scannatoio.
> grazie


 
Propongo che si spostino anche fisicamente nello scannatoio.
Così evitiamo di sporcarci i vestiti pure noi. Oggi c'ho un bel maglioncino nuovo nuovo...


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> E ORA PUBBLICITA':
> 
> Drughi, Draghe (1), il solito forum vi annoia, le mani vi prudono, gli occhi vi si inettano, la bava cola?
> 
> ...



Ma come Sara ... io sono venuta giu in Scannatoio e mi hai detto: *"marì scusami, ma evita di fare allusioni in questo thread che ho aperto come spazio di relax."*




















    relax in scannatoio?


----------



## Old SarahM. (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma come Sara ... io sono venuta giu in Scannatoio e mi hai detto: *"marì scusami, ma evita di fare allusioni in questo thread che ho aperto come spazio di relax."*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beh ... nel mio thread sì ... poi ognuno può aprire quel che gli pare


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Propongo che si spostino anche fisicamente nello scannatoio.
> Così evitiamo di sporcarci i vestiti pure noi. Oggi c'ho un bel maglioncino nuovo nuovo...


...di che colore???


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Propongo che *si spostino* anche fisicamente nello scannatoio.
> Così evitiamo di sporcarci i vestiti pure noi. Oggi c'ho un bel maglioncino nuovo nuovo...


Chi, tanto per non fare tutto un fascio di questa erba mai digerita.


----------



## Iris (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma come Sara ... io sono venuta giu in Scannatoio e mi hai detto: *"marì scusami, ma evita di fare allusioni in questo thread che ho aperto come spazio di relax."*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saranno abituati ai razzi, bombe a mano, manganelli...tipo stadio durante il derby


----------



## Old SarahM. (29 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Propongo che si spostino anche fisicamente nello scannatoio.
> Così evitiamo di sporcarci i vestiti pure noi. Oggi c'ho un bel maglioncino nuovo nuovo...


 
ma non è il caso di fare noi/voi. chiunque può avere bisogno dello scannatoio. 
per come parli tu sembra che lo scannatoio sia una riserva indiana. non dai!!


----------



## Iris (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chi, tanto per non fare tutto un fascio di questa erba mai digerita.


Non faccio fasci...


----------



## Iris (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...di che colore???


Bianco sporco..


----------



## La Lupa (29 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non faccio fasci...


E soprattutto l'erba si fuma.


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> beh ..*. nel mio thread sì *... *poi ognuno può aprire quel che gli pare *


*Sai rispettare anche i thred degli altri?

Giusto, questo e' un forum di libero accesso.  

	
	
		
		
	


	












*


----------



## Old SarahM. (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Sai rispettare anche i thred degli altri?*
> 
> *Giusto, questo e' un forum di libero accesso.
> 
> ...


perchè ... non lo faccio già?


----------



## Iris (29 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> ma non è il caso di fare noi/voi. chiunque può avere bisogno dello scannatoio.
> per come parli tu sembra che lo scannatoio sia una riserva indiana. non dai!!


Io no, grazie.
Io credo che parecchi ne farebbero a meno.


----------



## Old SarahM. (29 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io no, grazie.
> Io credo che parecchi ne farebbero a meno.


non ti arrabbi mai?


----------



## La Lupa (29 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io no, grazie.
> Io credo che parecchi ne farebbero a meno.


E già.


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

ma che carine  

	
	
		
		
	


	














IO ... vado dove mi pare ... basta non leggermi, e' facile.


----------



## Iris (29 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> non ti arrabbi mai?


Capita. Ma  di rado. In genere per questioni serie. La vita è una...e le  arrabbiature fanno male ...
Quando m'i arrabbio, faccio in modo che non ci sia pubblico.


----------



## Iris (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Sai rispettare anche i thred degli altri?*
> 
> *Giusto, questo e' un forum di libero accesso.
> 
> ...


 
libero accesso..non libero cesso


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> perchè ... non lo faccio già?




Ah si? ... e che ci fai qua dentro in un post che non ti riguarda?


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

boh... è sempre la solita musica.
a nessuno interessa niente ma tutti intervengono per dire la loro.
e poi ci sono quelli che ci hanno studiato sul come deve funzionare un forum e ci hanno fatto pure un master.


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> libero accesso..non libero cesso



Non dirlo a me ... mai ci cagai ... al massimo mi ci hanno tirata dentro mio malgrado, e necessitava mia ristosta alle fin troppe bugie, e falsita che si sono dette.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io no, grazie.
> Io credo che parecchi ne farebbero a meno.


look at numbers...
guarda quante visite riceve un 3d come questo e poi dimmi che sei ancora convinta che a nessuno interessa...


----------



## Old SarahM. (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ah si? ... e che ci fai qua dentro in un post che non ti riguarda?


questa è una argomentazione che potrebbe riguardare anche te, un po' tutti ... non credi?


----------



## Old SarahM. (29 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> questa è una argomentazione che potrebbe riguardare anche te, un po' tutti ... non credi?


e comunque mi scuso con tutti e ritiro la mia partecipazione a questo thread.


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

Ma se vi puzza tanto sotto al naso perche' restate in questo post?

CRISTOSANTO!


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma se vi puzza tanto sotto al naso perche' restate in questo post?
> 
> CRISTOSANTO!


per lo stesso motivo per cui nessuno dice apertamente di leggere novella 3000...


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> *Non metto la mia foto perché siamo in un forum non in un sito di incontri. Mi piace scrivere e mi piacciono le persone intelligenti che usano bene le capacità di scrittura. Non sono come te e come l'amico tuo (ex fidanzato mio), che giudicate le persone per come sono esteriormente.
> Non ho mai conosciuto Iago. Forse ha visto la foto mia che Michele ha mandato a* *Marì,* *hai ragione, non ero al massimo della forma l'estate scorsa. Le uniche persone che conosco di questo forum sono Michele e Alessandro. Con Michele la storia è durata più di un anno. E' finita.
> I problemi erano talmente tanti, sono tante le cose che non sai Cat...
> Io ne so tante di te ma della tua vita non mi importa. Non mi piacciono le persone che raccontano i dettagli privati degli altri. Questo era un altro dei problemi. Mi piacciono le persone profonde e vere. L'intelligenza maligna non mi interessa. Buona vita a voi tutti. E buon divertimento.*



Sara, leggi bene perche IO ci sono entrata ... ma i post li leggete dall'inizio cazzo ... o vi accodate all'ultimo che arriva fresco fresco?


Non importa capire, basta partecipare eh?


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> e comunque mi scuso con tutti e ritiro la mia partecipazione a questo thread.


Ecco fai bene.

SCIO' SCIO'.


----------



## La Lupa (29 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> per lo stesso motivo per cui nessuno dice apertamente di leggere novella 3000...


Vedi, non la capite (o capiscono) proprio sta cosa.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





*T E L E F O N A T E V I*​ 
Io, Iris, Vere, Feddi, altri... in questi topic ci entriamo lo spazio di 2 o 3 post (e credo che se c'avessi del tempo da perdere potresti verificarlo) per dirvi:

*T E L E F O N A T E V I*​ 
Io te lo giuro, con tutto il cuore, davvero... dei cazzi di Marì, di quell'altra pazza, di quei due o tre signori che gli girano intorno... te lo stragiuro, NON ME NE FREGA UNA BEATA FAVA.

*T E L E F O N A T E V I*​


----------



## Lettrice (29 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> per lo stesso motivo per cui nessuno dice apertamente di leggere novella 3000...


Cazzi! Appena rientro in Italia e' il primo che compro insiema a Cronaca Vera...


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cazzi! Appena rientro in Italia e' il primo che compro insiema a Cronaca Vera...


Io Astra e Libero


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vedi, non la capite (o capiscono) proprio sta cosa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Per quanto mi riguarda ti dico:*FOTTITI! *

SON QUA E CI RESTO, CAMBIA POST VA.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io Astra e Libero

























Ma le hai lette bene le storie di Cronaca Vera?... I commenti delle foto sono SPETTACOLARI!!! Mai letto nulla di piu' trash...


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma le hai lette bene le storie di Cronaca Vera?... I commenti delle foto sono SPETTACOLARI!!! Mai letto nulla di piu' trash...


Tipo:

_Nella foto a destra si puo osservare un centimetro di budella che esce dal taglio provocato sicuramente da un coltello col seghetto, visti i bordi irregolari della lacerazione... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> 1) Sei una bugiarda, una illusa e megalomane ... ma cosa credi che tutto gira e si nutre di te, tropida ... hai capito?
> 
> 2) ricordi quando mi dicesti in priv. di quanto uomo e maschio era Iago? ... ed io ti dissi: Si Cat Iago e' tanto una brava persona, ecco perche' e' mio amico ... tu mi rispondesti che ero "Omertosa" ... io ti risposi: Sbagli Cat sono discreta ... oggi ti permetti di offendere l'UNICO Uomo che ti ha trattata da donna e da essere umano, vergognati.
> 
> 3) vai a cagare Cat ... hai rotto a tutti.


 
mai detto una cosa del genere, specialmente in privato con te marì.
bene, un modo per conoscerti fino in fondo. brava, continua.


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> A no?
> 
> NEGHI?


 
si, nego, mai detto una cosa del genere IO.


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> mai detto una cosa del genere, specialmente in privato con te marì.
> bene, un modo per conoscerti fino in fondo. brava, continua.



Ogni giorno di piu' diventi la parodia di te stessa, sei ridicola, e bugiarda.


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> si, nego, mai detto una cosa del genere IO.


E' un tuo classico, rinnegare.


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Gennaio 2008)

*Calma, please...*



Mari' ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda ti dico:*FOTTITI! *
> 
> SON QUA E CI RESTO, CAMBIA POST VA.


Mari', si cerca solo di provare a cambiar discorso e di far capire non tanto a chi cerca di difendersi se vien tirato/a  in ballo a sproposito, ma a chi ci tiene a star in bella evidenza in quello che dovrebbe esser il luogo deputato al tema cardine del forum, e che se vogliamo è anche il suo biglietto da visita per chi entra per la prima volta, che vi son luoghi più idonei per scannarsi e dirsene di tutti i colori...

Questo visto che manca chi possa, in assenza della presenza dell'Admin, almeno spostare in luogo idoneo questi thread!


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ogni giorno di piu' diventi la parodia di te stessa, sei ridicola, e bugiarda.


 
e tu invece ti caratterizzi per le offese che riversi a iosa sui vari utenti.

brava, continua.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> e tu invece ti caratterizzi per le offese che riversi a iosa sui vari utenti.
> 
> brava, continua.





































Scusate ma a questa non ho resistito...


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mari', si cerca solo di provare a cambiar discorso e di far capire non tanto a chi cerca di difendersi se vien tirato/a  in ballo a sproposito, ma a chi ci tiene a star in bella evidenza in quello che dovrebbe esser il luogo deputato al tema cardine del forum, e che se vogliamo è anche il suo biglietto da visita per chi entra per la prima volta, che vi son luoghi più idonei per scannarsi e dirsene di tutti i colori...
> 
> Questo visto che manca chi possa, in assenza della presenza dell'Admin, almeno spostare in luogo idoneo questi thread!



Tu fedi leggi le mie risposte, ma ignori cio che mi viene comunicato: *
Io te lo giuro, con tutto il cuore, davvero... dei cazzi di Marì, di quell'altra pazza, di quei due o tre signori che gli girano intorno... te lo stragiuro, NON ME NE FREGA UNA BEATA FAVA.*

La risposta mia era d'obbligo.



E poi oggi credo che sia il giorno buono di chiarire alcune cose con Cat e no, una volta e per tutte, OK?


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Ma le hai lette bene le storie di Cronaca Vera?...* I commenti delle foto sono SPETTACOLARI!!! Mai letto nulla di piu' trash...


Ormai i capelli me li faccio da solo con la macchinetta...


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> e tu invece ti caratterizzi per le offese che riversi a iosa sui vari utenti.
> 
> brava, continua.


Cat: Ma va a fa e pezz, pezzent  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Traduzione: Vai per stracci, stracciona.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ormai i capelli me li faccio da solo con la macchinetta...


















Ma io lo compro realmente...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Mi ricordo fantastiche estati passate a fumar canne e a leggere Cronaca Vera... con un mio amico...


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu fedi leggi le mie risposte, ma ignori cio che mi viene comunicato:
> *Io te lo giuro, con tutto il cuore, davvero... dei cazzi di Marì, di quell'altra pazza, di quei due o tre signori che gli girano intorno... te lo stragiuro, NON ME NE FREGA UNA BEATA FAVA.*
> 
> La risposta mia era d'obbligo.
> ...


 
bene bene, dai allora, tenta con il tuo linguaggio di chiarire, senza offendere se riesci anche se ne dubito fortemente che tu ne sia capace.


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cat: Ma va a fa e pezz, pezzent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bene bene, un modo di conoscerti come tu sei veramente.


complimenti, continua così


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusate ma a questa non ho resistito...


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> bene bene, dai allora, tenta con il tuo linguaggio di chiarire, senza offendere se riesci anche se ne dubito fortemente che tu ne sia capace.


Ma che dici? 

Di cosa parli scema?


Per colpa tua hai fatto fare ad alcuni di noi delle figure di merda.

VERGOGNATI.


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu fedi leggi le mie risposte, ma ignori cio che mi viene comunicato:
> *Io te lo giuro, con tutto il cuore, davvero... dei cazzi di Marì, di quell'altra pazza, di quei due o tre signori che gli girano intorno... te lo stragiuro, NON ME NE FREGA UNA BEATA FAVA.*
> 
> La risposta mia era d'obbligo.
> ...


credi davvero che se anche chiarissi TUTTO con CAT poi finirebbe lì la questione?

Ti ricordo che poco più di un mesetto fa avvenne la stessa cosa...e quanta merda venne sparsa in giro!

Non puoi risolvere in un forum ciò che QUI, in un forum, non può trovare soluzione...neanche se scrivi per giorni interi!!


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


>



E' inutile che lecchi, ti schifono da troppo tempo (e tu lo sai).


----------



## La Lupa (29 Gennaio 2008)

Io comunque una cosa ce l'ho chiarissima. E penso anche altri.

Il perchè vi hanno cacciato dal forum dove eravate prima.

Siete veramente detestabili.


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma che dici?
> 
> Di cosa parli scema?
> 
> ...


 

bene bene, continua così.
il leggerti è un utile modo per conoscerti veramente. complimenti al tuo liguaggio


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' inutile che lecchi, ti schifono da troppo tempo (e tu lo sai).


 
complimenti per i tuo linguaggio.

continua


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> credi davvero che se anche chiarissi TUTTO con CAT poi finirebbe lì la questione?
> 
> Ti ricordo che poco più di un mesetto fa avvenne la stessa cosa...e quanta merda venne sparsa in giro!
> 
> Non puoi risolvere in un forum ciò che QUI, in un forum, non può trovare soluzione...neanche se scrivi per giorni interi!!


Io da domani la ignorero' a vita ... oggi pero' mi ha rotto le scatole e scazzo, OK?


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> credi davvero che se anche chiarissi TUTTO con CAT poi finirebbe lì la questione?
> 
> Ti ricordo che poco più di un mesetto fa avvenne la stessa cosa...e quanta merda venne sparsa in giro!
> 
> Non puoi risolvere in un forum ciò che QUI, in un forum, non può trovare soluzione...neanche se scrivi per giorni interi!!


 

sai il problema fedigrafo dove sta?
che qui c'è gente che in privato sputtana altamente altra gente.

bugie su bugie e questi sono i risultati.
leggi ad esempio quello che ci siamo dette io e MK poco fa, una sapeva una versione, l'altra sapeva un'altra versione.

conclusione? ci facevamo la stizza per nulla, non aveva senso.


chiaro fedi?


la gente la deve finire di sparlare in privato di altre persone.


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io da domani la ignorero' a vita ... oggi pero' mi ha rotto le scatole e scazzo, OK?


 

ah....mi ignora..... sia ringraziato Jesus cristos


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io comunque una cosa ce l'ho chiarissima. E penso anche altri.
> 
> Il perchè vi hanno cacciato dal forum dove eravate prima.
> 
> Siete veramente detestabili.


Tu Lupa non conosci e non sai un tubo, credimi ... io non ce l'ho con te sia chiaro.


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io comunque una cosa ce l'ho chiarissima. E penso anche altri.
> 
> Il perchè vi hanno cacciato dal forum dove eravate prima.
> 
> Siete veramente detestabili.


 
lupa, hai ragione.tutti a casa.


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ah....mi ignora..... sia ringraziato Jesus cristos


Una volta provavo pena per te Cat, ora non piu'.


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una volta provavo pena per te Cat, ora non piu'.


bene bene, vedo che dai molto modo oggi al forum di farti conoscere come tu sei veramente.
complimenti, continua cara.


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> sai il problema fedigrafo dove sta?
> che qui c'è gente che in privato sputtana altamente altra gente.
> 
> bugie su bugie e questi sono i risultati.
> ...


Cat, cerco di dirtelo nel modo più cortese che conosco:

ti sei chiesta come mai TU sei al centro di tutto questo?

E non farmi calimero per favore eh!

E più in generale, come mai non vengono messe in piazza situazioni di altri utenti?

La gente continuerà a fare ciò che ha sempre fatto, confidandosi con chi ritiene di poterlo fare, esprimendo proprie opinioni in privato su questo o quello...la differenza sta in quello che ti ho sottolineato in un altro post:

*RISERVATEZZA !! (O se preferisci e fosse più chiaro, farsi i cazzi propri sempre)*

SE LA PRETENDI, LA DEVI ANCHE DARE!

E devo sottolineare che è un malvezzo, quello di buttare in piazza il privato, solo di certi utenti!

Non sarebbe ora di finirla, una volta per tutte?!?


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Cat, cerco di dirtelo nel modo più cortese che conosco:
> 
> ti sei chiesta come mai TU sei al centro di tutto questo?
> 
> ...


 
e qui fedigrafo mi trovi perfettamente daccordo.
Quando la finiranno di inventarsi cazzate su di me e peggio raccontarle pure in giro  il tutto si rivolverà nei miglori dei modi.

e non far finta di non vedere che in questi giorni varie volte delle persone hanno fatto attacchi allusivi alla mia persona.
non far finta, fedi che non sei gnorri.

detto questo a provocazione io rispondo e non sempre le risposte stanno comode a queste persone.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> e qui fedigrafo mi trovi perfettamente daccordo.
> Quando la finiranno di inventarsi cazzate su di me e peggio raccontarle pure in giro  il tutto si rivolverà nei miglori dei modi.
> 
> e non far finta di non vedere che in questi giorni varie volte delle persone hanno fatto attacchi allusivi alla mia persona.
> ...



Io mi chiedo... ma TU CAPISCI QUELLO CHE GLI ALTRI SCRIVONO O NO????

SEI TU QUELLA CHE VA IN GIRO SPUTTANANDO... HAI CAPITO CHE SI PARLA DI TE NEL POST DI FEDIFRAGO O NO?

Realmente tu sei di un'idiozia ultraterrena... e non e' un'offesa, solo una constatazione.


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo... ma TU CAPISCI QUELLO CHE GLI ALTRI SCRIVONO O NO????
> 
> SEI TU QUELLA CHE VA IN GIRO SPUTTANANDO... HAI CAPITO CHE SI PARLA DI TE NEL POST DI FEDIFRAGO O NO?
> 
> Realmente tu sei di un'idiozia ultraterrena... e non e' un'offesa, solo una constatazione.


mi complimento con te lettrice che non trovi altro modo insulso di perdere tempo che venire a leggere cosa io scrivo e cosa le persone dicono di me
.


 bene bene


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2008)

*lupa*

Detestabili?No! inqualificabili....e tanto son sempre i soliti...sempre....!!!!Io li prenderei a calci in .......!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io comunque una cosa ce l'ho chiarissima. E penso anche altri.
> 
> Il perchè vi hanno cacciato dal forum dove eravate prima.
> 
> Siete veramente detestabili.


 
siamo detestabili. hai ragione.
ma lo è anche lo sforamento del limite di emissione dei gas di scarico, le polveri sottili, la povertà del terzo mondo, la crisi di governo, le tasse, il dover pagare le tasse e leggere che qualcuno che potrebbe anche fare altro sente invece il bisogno di leggere gente detestabile.


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Detestabili?No! inqualificabili....e tanto son sempre i soliti...sempre....!!!!Io li prenderei a calci in .......!!!


 
parli di me oscuro?


----------



## Old Angel (29 Gennaio 2008)

Ma con tutta sta bile che tenete dentro...a quest'ora riuscite a digerire??


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> siamo detestabili. hai ragione.
> ma lo è anche lo sforamento del limite di emissione dei gas di scarico, le polveri sottili, la povertà del terzo mondo, la crisi di governo, le tasse, il dover pagare le tasse e leggere che qualcuno che potrebbe anche fare altro sente invece il bisogno di leggere gente detestabile.


 
tu leggi come detestabile solo quello che fa comodo a te.

io rispondo ad un post di Mk  CHE COME TITOLO PORTA CAT.

chiaro?
non l'ho voluto io questo, come non ho voluto io il difendermi ad offese che mi vengono mosse.


stravagante che tu non trovi detestabie anche quando i tuoi amichetti di merende scrivono cose orripilanti per il forum..... e quando tu stessa scrivi certe cose.


dai dai


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io lo compro realmente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...e vabbè...da fumato rido pure se leggo Leopardi


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Detestabili?No! inqualificabili....e tanto son sempre i soliti...sempre....!!!!Io li prenderei a calci in .......!!!


e sareste tu e lupa i depositari del bon ton forumistico?
vai, vai... iscriviti al poligono invece di sparare cazzate qui dentro.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> tu leggi come detestabile solo quello che fa comodo a te.
> 
> io rispondo ad un post di Mk CHE COME TITOLO PORTA CAT.
> 
> ...


oh.. ma te sei peggio di oscuro. capite fischi per fiaschi e fate pure i meravigliati...
e poi senti, con me non attacca.


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e sareste tu e lupa i depositari del bon ton forumistico?
> vai, vai... iscriviti al poligono invece di sparare cazzate qui dentro.


 
eccola li.... questo volevo dire io.


smettila anna va...


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> eccola li.... questo volevo dire io.
> 
> 
> smettila anna va...


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


>


 
ne hai presa troppa?


----------



## Old Santa Claus (29 Gennaio 2008)

patetici...


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> patetici...


 
clone


----------



## Old Santa Claus (29 Gennaio 2008)

sbagli... non ho cloni e non clono...


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> sbagli... non ho cloni e non clono...


non ne dubito. sappiamo anche da che gabbia sei saltato fuori...


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> sbagli... non ho cloni e non clono...


infatti, io ho detto che SEI un clone.

p.s. di la ti hanno chiamato Michele.
Mi sa che ti hanno scoperto.....


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Gennaio 2008)

Certo che è proprio un tutti contro tutti...


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Certo che è proprio un tutti contro tutti...


 
questo post si intitola cat ed è stato apeto da Mk.







desideri?


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> questo post si intitola cat ed è stato apeto da Mk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Assolutamente niente, leggevo...


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Assolutamente niente, leggevo...


 
 commentavi anche.

dimmi pure.


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> commentavi anche.
> 
> dimmi pure.


Guarda, onestamente non è molto che frequento il forum, quindi delle vostre beghe non so nulla. Mi è sembrato solo uno sparare a zero da parte di quasi tutti i partecipanti con molta cattiveria. 
Non è riferito a nessuno in particolare, era solo una considerazione


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2008)

*tristano*

Non mi riferivo a te....ma un giorno me lo spieghi perchè li han cacciati?


----------



## Old Santa Claus (29 Gennaio 2008)

se vuoi te lo spiego io, oscuro...


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a te....ma un giorno me lo spieghi perchè li han cacciati?


 
quando vuoi oscuro, quando vuoi.

anche perchè i post, la maggior parte, sono li in bella vista ancora a disposizione del pubblico in quel forum.


compresi la maggior parte dei discorsi che poco fa si faceva qui delle varie persone.


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> se vuoi te lo spiego io, oscuro...


 














se fai il log in con jesus magari .... sai LUI dice sempre la verità.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a te....ma un giorno me lo spieghi perchè li han cacciati?


non che li hanno cacciati, ma perché VI hanno cacciati.
sai perché? te lo dico io, senza che scomodi santa rompina das cocones.
ci hanno cacciati, almeno a me, perché io non tollero la censura e perché non corrispondo a nessuno dei canoni del bravo forumista.

PS: a te mi sa che invece nun te invitavano, eh...


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2008)

*vabbè*

Mettetevi d'accordo perchè io un pò di curosità l'avrei...ma non per far altre polemiche semplicemente...per conoscere meglio determinate dinamiche....!!!Io ne ho 3 attakkati ai maroni...e disconosco i motivi...!!!


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

*scuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Mettetevi d'accordo perchè io un pò di curosità l'avrei...ma non per far altre polemiche semplicemente...per conoscere meglio determinate dinamiche....!!!Io ne ho 3 attakkati ai maroni...e disconosco i motivi...!!!


 














  dinamiche da morir dal ridere 

	
	
		
		
	


	













hai presente beautifull???

nulla in confronto.
indovina chi è stefany Forester, la vecchia della telenovela


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2008)

*non ho dubbi*

La vecchia l'ho inquadrata.....er cafone pure....l'idiota anche...però dai scherziamoci su...!!!


----------



## Old Santa Claus (29 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro... leggi qui e ti accorgerai del perchè li hanno cacciati... rendono i posti invivibili... offendono e basta e fanno pure i permalosi... sono patetici... ti attaccano senza motivo... credimi...


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> La vecchia l'ho inquadrata.....er cafone pure....l'idiota anche...però dai scherziamoci su...!!!


 

i personaggi della telenovela.
ma sapessi che casino cronico combinavano di la. 

	
	
		
		
	


	









 nota bene che qui ci sguazzano perchè ci sono anche i messaggi privati che la non erano attivi.


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> La vecchia l'ho inquadrata.....er cafone pure....l'idiota anche...però dai scherziamoci su...!!!



Volevo aiutarti a capire perche ci hanno bannati ...ma visto che resti sempre un fran cafone ti lascio nella curiosita', fregati.


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> oscuro... leggi qui e ti accorgerai del perchè li hanno cacciati... rendono i posti invivibili... offendono e basta e fanno pure i permalosi... sono patetici... ti attaccano senza motivo... credimi...


 
infatti, poi dicono male di tutti e poichè difficilmente si ha la controprova e non è facile confutare, si viene sputtanati a gratis in pubblico ma soprattutto in privato....( vero oscuro, tu ne sai qualcosa)


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> oscuro... leggi qui e ti accorgerai del perchè li hanno cacciati... rendono i posti invivibili... offendono e basta e fanno pure i permalosi... sono patetici... ti attaccano senza motivo... credimi...


ma senti, senti... è arrivato il mago gabriel...
com'era quella cosa del pino nel bosco? ah sì... 
io vi pinotizzo tutti...


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Volevo aiutarti a capire perche ci hanno bannati ...ma visto che resti sempre un fran cafone ti lascio nella curiosita', fregati.


 
come si può notare qui nella bacheca l'esempio concreto di bocca scurrile


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2008)

*chiariamo*

Ripeto:non vorrei intromettermi...e non son fatti miei....la mia è semplicemente una curiosità...cmq qui han trovato l'america....!!!


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ripeto:non vorrei intromettermi...e non son fatti miei....la mia è semplicemente una curiosità...cmq qui han trovato l'america....!!!


 
no, qui hanno trovato chen


----------



## Old Santa Claus (29 Gennaio 2008)

hai ragione, oscuro... più gli dai corda più sono felici... anna... dovresti fare autocritica ogni tanto... mi spiace per te... però sei una delle poche giustificate... non lo fai gratis... ne hai bisogno per sfogarti... è terapeutico per te...


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2008)

*santa claus*

Non mi toccate anna che è la mia preferita....!!


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> hai ragione, oscuro... più gli dai corda più sono felici... anna... dovresti fare autocritica ogni tanto... mi spiace per te... però sei una delle poche giustificate... non lo fai gratis... ne hai bisogno per sfogarti... è terapeutico per te...


 
http://www.youtube.com/v/9wDUQItYQRc&rel=1























consultare santa claus, in arte mago gabriel e in arte manola (solo di notte) per ogni necessità...


----------



## La Lupa (29 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> siamo detestabili. hai ragione.
> ma lo è anche lo sforamento del limite di emissione dei gas di scarico, le polveri sottili, la povertà del terzo mondo, la crisi di governo, le tasse, il dover pagare le tasse *e leggere che qualcuno che potrebbe anche fare altro sente invece il bisogno di leggere gente detestabile*.


Vedi Anna, tu e gli altri transfughi vi dimenticate che a me e agli altri cretini che scrivono, qua sopra, ci avete trovato.

E non ci stavamo a leggere gente detestabile.
No no.

Ci stavamo a raccontarci cose.

Ora... scusa sai, se ci affacciamo ogni tanto (io, per esempio. mi collego un quarto d'ora al giorno)... e magari non andiamo in sollucchero per le vostre amenità.

Per essere più chiari... qua sopra ci scriveva gente che magari sentiva sì dei bisogni. Ma bisogni di confrontarsi.

La stessa cosa, tanto per non nascondersi dietro ad un dito è successa con Chen.
Io mi sono allontanata, per esempio.
Perchè era per me intollerabile.

E' stato bannato per una settimana, tanto per dirne una.







Poi è venuto a miti consigli e le cose sono andate meglio.

E ti assicuro, nonostante quello può forse aver pensato qualcuno, io non provavo nessuna gioia a litigare con lui, nè a leggere le sue volgarità, nè a farmi un fegato così.

Se poi la libertà è sedersi su una panchina già occupata e invece di farlo con educazione far scappare la gente dalla puzza, allora vado levare dalla naftalina la collezione di passamontagna di Napo. Tanto vale...


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi toccate anna che è la mia preferita....!!


che emozione... sei anche geloso...


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2008)

*lupa*

Però anche tu lupa...guarda che devi parlar piu semplice...o con termini cafoni...dubito che anna possa capire....sei troppo educata...!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2008)

Quoto Fedy, Lupa, Lettrice, Iris...


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però anche tu lupa...guarda che devi parlar piu semplice...o con termini cafoni...dubito che anna possa capire....sei troppo educata...!!!


già... hai assolutamente ragione.
io sono grezza, selvatica e pure rompicoglioni.
tu sei solo limitato... ma non è colpa tua.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto Fedy, Lupa, Lettrice, Iris...


mi sarei meravigliata del contrario...


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2008)

*limitato*

Contento di esser limitato....se diverso da te...e i 2 amichetti tuoi.....però come vedi vi abbiam imparato a conoscere....insomma la musica volge al termine!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vedi Anna, tu e gli altri transfughi vi dimenticate che a me e agli altri cretini che scrivono, qua sopra, ci avete trovato.
> 
> E non ci stavamo a leggere gente detestabile.
> No no.
> ...


mi era sfuggito questo illuminante post...
ma che saggia... ma che brava...


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Contento di esser limitato....se diverso da te...e i 2 amichetti tuoi.....però come vedi *vi abbiam imparato a conoscere....insomma la musica volge al termine!!!*




... ma va nu poc a fffancul va ... ma nu poc, o si no poi te putess piece' tropp e pigli'o vizio.


----------



## Old Santa Claus (29 Gennaio 2008)

anna... ma almeno leggi ciò che ti scrivono... e pensa ogni tanto... che ti fa bene...


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2008)

*marì*

Buona sera finezza....che educazione....mi raccomando...sei veramente esempio di saggezza e virtù....!!!


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma va nu poc a fffancul va ... ma nu poc, o si no poi te putess piece' tropp e pigli'o vizio.


Mamma mia,che finezza


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buona sera finezza....che educazione....mi raccomando...sei veramente esempio di saggezza e virtù....!!!


Tu insieme a quell'altra samenta della leghista siete una coppia perfetta


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu insieme a quell'altra samenta della leghista siete una coppia perfetta


Sarei io? Bello essere definita leghista solo perchè sono del nord....mica ti ho definita camorrista in quanto napoletana, ho detto solo che non 6 stata il massimo della finezza.


----------



## Old jdm2 (29 Gennaio 2008)

Avevo deciso di non rispondere, semplicemente perchè sono stanco di questa ignobile cagnara. Sono uscito dal forum come jdm, perchè Jdm non esiste più. E non era un gioco. 
Ma come jdm voglio rispondere a Cat e a Mk.

Cat, voglio raccontare come è nata l'amicizia tra noi due. In modo pulito e sereno, voglio raccontarlo. Certo è che tu volevi conoscermi, ed io volevo altrettanto conoscerti. Non so perchè tu lo volevi, ma so ovviamente perchè lo volevo io. Ero stanco della storia con mk ed avevo dei grandi sensi di colpa nei suoi confronti: ho scelto te per confidarmi perchè attratto fisicamente (sei una bella donna, lo sai e te l'ho detto), e questa è stata superficialità da parte mia, e perchè attratto dalla tua disinvoltura su certi argomenti (sei donna di mondo, così come io sono uomo di mondo), dei quali avevo bisogno di parlare. E questa non è stata superficialità.
E' nato un intrigo, ci siamo confidati cose molto intime. Ci siamo dichiarati reciprocamente attratti fisicamente. 
Di questa cosa mi sono sentito in colpa con Monica e gliel'ho detto. Ha letto un solo messaggio da te inviatomi (uno solo). Non ha mai avuto accesso alla mia posta elettronica. E lì è partito l'odio di lei nei tuoi confronti.
Ho sbagliato ? Nei tuoi confronti si. Nei suoi no, ho cercato di essere leale. Non sempre lo sono stato, dopo.
Tutti i contatti che ci sono stati dopo, tra noi due, tra alti e bassi, sono stati dettati da un sincero affetto nei tuoi confronti e dal fatto che ti sentivo vicina per la storia della tua separazione. Hai vissuto cose che stavo vivendo anche io in quei momenti. Ed erano cose drammatiche, che avrebbero abbattuto un toro. 
Io ho cercato di resistere....

E qui veniamo a mk. Le ho voluto davvero bene..... In quei stessi momenti in cui mi sentivo crollare il mondo addosso. Probabilmente mi sono anche aggrappato, ma chi non lo farebbe in quei momenti ? Ma LE HO VOLUTO UN SACCO DI BENE. Ho fatto l'errore di non saperlo interpretare, quel bene... L'ho sopravvalutatato... E con il tempo lo capivo sempre meglio. MA VOLEVO FARCELA, VOLEVO FARCELA.... NON VOLEVO DELUDERLA.... Poi qualcosa è esploso dentro di me... Non la sentivo abbastanza... e mi sono lasciato andare... Altre donne, lunghi silenzi, tanti stop and go.... Scusami Monica, non ho saputo dare il giusto peso a quello che sentivo.

Tutto il resto è nulla, il perfetto nulla.... Beghe di pollaio....

Che, vi prego... che terminino qui.

Grazie


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Contento di esser limitato....se diverso da te...e i 2 amichetti tuoi.....però come vedi vi abbiam imparato a conoscere....insomma la musica volge al termine!!!


ha parlato katenaboy- il dj con la pistola...


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Mamma mia,che finezza



Se vuoi descrivere ciò che è vero, lascia l'eleganza al  sarto. ( Albert Einstein )


Capisci?


----------



## Iris (29 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi era sfuggito questo illuminante post...
> ma che saggia... ma che brava...


La gente che scrive su questo Forum ha dei problemi...qualcuno, certo non tutti.
Ma a cosa srve anna prendersi ad insulti? E' questo che mi sfugge...e sinceramente proprio tu hai dato ampia dimostrazione di saper fare interventi molto più interessanti che rispondere alle idiozie.


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Sarei io? Bello essere definita leghista solo perchè sono del nord....mica ti ho definita camorrista in quanto napoletana, ho detto solo che non 6 stata il massimo della finezza.


Stupida non parlavo di te ... per caso aspiri a diventare famosa?

OK, fanculo pure a te!


Contenta mo?


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2008)

*marì*

La cosa che piu mi addolora e che son napoletano anche io....e purtroppo e per colpa di persone incivili ed ineducate come te che poi siam invisi a tanti...mi vergogno di gente come te...veramente mi vergogno io per te!!!!Come potre mai andar d'accordo con una leghista?Sei veramente cretina...non per i tuoi 60 anni ma per cioò che scrivi!!!Io chiudi qui


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stupida non parlavo di te ... per caso aspiri a diventare famosa?
> 
> OK, fanculo pure a te!
> 
> ...


6 malata di brutto. Io avrò anche mal interpretato ma tu hai l'educazione sotto i tacchi nonostante l'età....


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2008)

*Sole luna*

Lascia perdere...evitiamo altre polemiche...!


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lascia perdere...evitiamo altre polemiche...!


Hai ragione ma quando ci vuole ci vuole.


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Hai ragione ma quando ci vuole ci vuole.


ma quando ci vuole che?

Tu cosa vuoi da me?

Hai letto il post dalla prima pagina?


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2008)

*sole luna*

Anche perchè poi facciam il loro gioco....son venuti qui a creare polemiche e conflitti....io ne sò qualcosa...!!!


----------



## Old sfigatta (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ma quando ci vuole che?
> 
> Tu cosa vuoi da me?
> 
> Hai letto il post dalla prima pagina?


Marì...lascia perdere...Sole Luna non ha capito
ciao bella!


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Gennaio 2008)

*Marì...*



Mari' ha detto:


> ma quando ci vuole che?
> 
> Tu cosa vuoi da me?
> 
> Hai letto il post dalla prima pagina?


Senti io non sto disquisendo su chi ha detto cosa, o su chi ha inviato a chi e-mai o foto. Mi sono solo permessa di fare un appunto che tu non hai gradito. Mi hai risposto da maleducata. Della scema lo darai alle tua amiche, se ne hai. Ed il vaffa torna al mittente.


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Marì...lascia perdere...Sole Luna non ha capito
> ciao bella!


Scusami, non è che non ho capito. Pensavo che il termine "leghista" fosse riferito a me, anche perchè avevo scritto un post 2 secondi prima, e le ho risposto. La risposta della signora nella quale mi da della scema e mi manda a qual paese la puoi leggere da sola


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Marì...lascia perdere...Sole Luna non ha capito
> ciao bella!



HAI RAGIONE SAGGIA BIMBA


----------



## La Lupa (29 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> La gente che scrive su questo Forum ha dei problemi...qualcuno, certo non tutti.
> Ma a cosa srve anna prendersi ad insulti? E' questo che mi sfugge...e sinceramente proprio tu hai dato ampia dimostrazione di saper fare interventi molto più interessanti che rispondere alle idiozie.


Sì... infatti... anche a me lascia parecchio perplessa... è come se volesse a tutti i costi accomunarsi a loro, sparando a casaccio, quando ha più volte dato dimostrazione di preparazione e logica ben ben diverse da quelle dei compagni di merende.

Mi pare che debba fare il gian burrasca per forza.

Anna, non ti capisco.   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Echissenefrega! ...dirai tu...


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Senti io non sto disquisendo su chi ha detto cosa, o su chi ha inviato a chi e-mai o foto. Mi sono solo permessa di fare un appunto che tu non hai gradito. Mi hai risposto da maleducata. Della scema lo darai alle tua amiche, se ne hai. *Ed il vaffa torna al mittente.*


Grazie, vedo che non sei una egoista ... accetto volentieri


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Scusami, non è che non ho capito. Pensavo che il termine "leghista" fosse riferito a me, anche perchè avevo scritto un post 2 secondi prima, e le ho risposto. La risposta della signora nella quale mi da della scema e mi manda a qual paese la puoi leggere da sola



Ma come faccio a darti della leghista se manco ti conosco Sole?


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche perchè poi facciam il loro gioco....son venuti qui a creare polemiche e conflitti....io ne sò qualcosa...!!!


e come no... 
mo' pure detective...

siamo stati ATTENZIONATI...


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

*Miky*



jdm2 ha detto:


> Avevo deciso di non rispondere, semplicemente perchè sono stanco di questa ignobile cagnara. Sono uscito dal forum come jdm, perchè Jdm non esiste più. E non era un gioco.
> Ma come jdm voglio rispondere a Cat e a Mk.
> 
> Cat, voglio raccontare come è nata l'amicizia tra noi due. In modo pulito e sereno, voglio raccontarlo. Certo è che tu volevi conoscermi, ed io volevo altrettanto conoscerti. Non so perchè tu lo volevi, ma so ovviamente perchè lo volevo io. Ero stanco della storia con mk ed avevo dei grandi sensi di colpa nei suoi confronti: ho scelto te per confidarmi perchè attratto fisicamente (sei una bella donna, lo sai e te l'ho detto), e questa è stata superficialità da parte mia, e perchè attratto dalla tua disinvoltura su certi argomenti (sei donna di mondo, così come io sono uomo di mondo), dei quali avevo bisogno di parlare. E questa non è stata superficialità.
> ...


 
Ti ringrazio Michele per queste parole.

la nostra frequentazione è rimasta tutto questo tempo cosa pulita e sincera e ti ringrazio per averlo ribadito.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì... infatti... anche a me lascia parecchio perplessa... è come se volesse a tutti i costi accomunarsi a loro, sparando a casaccio, quando ha più volte dato dimostrazione di preparazione e logica ben ben diverse da quelle dei compagni di merende.
> 
> Mi pare che debba fare il gian burrasca per forza.
> 
> ...


non mi capisco nemmeno io..
però sai cosa?
io questa gente fulminata come me... con cui ho condiviso litigate furiose ed affetto vero... non la lascio per strada...
e non ce n'è...quel pezzo di strada mio si è incrociato con il pezzo di strada loro...
e cosa volete che vi dica... avete ragione voi... ma io so che in ognuno di loro c'è un piccolo pezzo di me e in me di loro.
ed è così che vivo la vita. non mi dimentico mai di nessuno... ma anzi, raccolgo tutti tutti...


----------



## Iago (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio Michele per queste parole.
> 
> la nostra frequentazione è rimasta tutto questo tempo cosa pulita e sincera e ti ringrazio per averlo ribadito.



certo che hai proprio bisogno della traduzione e dei disegnini!!


ti ha fatto una mezza schifezza...ma tu capisci il contrario  

	
	
		
		
	


	


























i fischi e le pernacchie non sono la stessa cosa degli applausi....


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> certo che hai proprio bisogno della traduzione e dei disegnini!!
> 
> 
> ti ha fatto una mezza schifezza...ma tu capisci il contrario
> ...


 
finiscila Lino, finiscila.


----------



## Iago (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> finiscila Lino, finiscila.



va bene, d'accordo...anzi me ne vado proprio


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> va bene, d'accordo...anzi me ne vado proprio


 





 vai.


----------



## Old Santa Claus (29 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> i fischi e le pernacchie non sono la stessa cosa degli applausi....


ha parlato o' genio... ma nasconditi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non mi capisco nemmeno io..
> però sai cosa?
> io questa gente fulminata come me... con cui ho condiviso litigate furiose ed affetto vero... non la lascio per strada...
> e non ce n'è...quel pezzo di strada mio si è incrociato con il pezzo di strada loro...
> ...


E' quel che si crede talvolta anche del partner con cui si è condiviso molto di più di un forum e poi ...si scopre che erano solo attribuzioni di significati nostri a chi ne aveva ben altri  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...succede a volte


----------



## Old Santa Claus (29 Gennaio 2008)

jdm2 ha detto:


> Avevo deciso di non rispondere, semplicemente perchè sono stanco di questa ignobile cagnara. Sono uscito dal forum come jdm, perchè Jdm non esiste più. E non era un gioco.
> Ma come jdm voglio rispondere a Cat e a Mk.
> 
> Cat, voglio raccontare come è nata l'amicizia tra noi due. In modo pulito e sereno, voglio raccontarlo. Certo è che tu volevi conoscermi, ed io volevo altrettanto conoscerti. Non so perchè tu lo volevi, ma so ovviamente perchè lo volevo io. Ero stanco della storia con mk ed avevo dei grandi sensi di colpa nei suoi confronti: ho scelto te per confidarmi perchè attratto fisicamente (sei una bella donna, lo sai e te l'ho detto), e questa è stata superficialità da parte mia, e perchè attratto dalla tua disinvoltura su certi argomenti (sei donna di mondo, così come io sono uomo di mondo), dei quali avevo bisogno di parlare. E questa non è stata superficialità.
> ...


mi sa che te sei bevuto il cervello... ti piacciono i casini che ti fanno sentire importante... sei patetico...


----------



## Old sfigatta (29 Gennaio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> mi sa che te sei bevuto il cervello... ti piacciono i casini che ti fanno sentire importante... sei patetico...


ma tu chi sei??


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ma tu chi sei??


 
Michele.... solo che tenta di depistare


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2008)

jdm2 ha detto:


> E qui veniamo a mk. Le ho voluto davvero bene..... In quei stessi momenti in cui mi sentivo crollare il mondo addosso. Probabilmente mi sono anche aggrappato, ma chi non lo farebbe in quei momenti ? Ma LE HO VOLUTO UN SACCO DI BENE. Ho fatto l'errore di non saperlo interpretare, quel bene... L'ho sopravvalutatato... E con il tempo lo capivo sempre meglio. MA VOLEVO FARCELA, VOLEVO FARCELA.... NON VOLEVO DELUDERLA.... Poi qualcosa è esploso dentro di me... Non la sentivo abbastanza... e mi sono lasciato andare... Altre donne, lunghi silenzi, tanti stop and go.... Scusami Monica, non ho saputo dare il giusto peso a quello che sentivo.
> 
> Tutto il resto è nulla, il perfetto nulla.... Beghe di pollaio....
> 
> ...


 
Non è vero che tutto il resto è il nulla, il PERFETTO nulla. Ma lo sappiamo io e te. E chiudo qui. TU non sei mai stato abbastanza per me. E lo avevo capito subito. Lo specchio si era rotto molto presto. Ma sei stato molto bravo a rispecchiarmi ancora nei cocci. Ti ringrazio per le splendide persone (e non sono ironica) che mi hai fatto conoscere. L'amore è davvero un'altra cosa.  Non voglio mai più ricevere messaggi che offendano me e chi mi ama. Lo dico a te Michele, pubblicamente, cancella il mio numero per favore. Buona vita Mike e felice vita ai tuoi figli e a tua moglie.


----------



## La Lupa (29 Gennaio 2008)

Allora, tanto per dirne una... ma chi cazzo è Michele, scusate?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (29 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> per lo stesso motivo per cui nessuno dice apertamente di leggere novella 3000...


io lo leggo così come dippiù gente oggi evatremila e i romanzi harmony, ma solo d'estate perchè non ho un caxxo da fare  emi impiccio della munnezza altrui....
scusate l'OT


----------



## Old Santa Claus (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> Michele.... solo che tenta di depistare


assolutamente falso... non accomunarmi a certi elementi... è offensivo...


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

*spiegazione a lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Allora, tanto per dirne una... ma chi cazzo è Michele, scusate?


 
dunque ti spiego:
michele è jdm, jdm1, jdm2, jesus, santa claus ,.... altri nick che copro da privacy


----------



## Old sfigatta (29 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Allora, tanto per dirne una... ma chi cazzo è Michele, scusate?




















  Lupa mi fai morire!!!!

siamo alla 38134515584158418954154847 puntata e non hai ancora capito??


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> assolutamente falso... non accomunarmi a certi elementi... è offensivo...


 
ma come jim, non sei tu???

Lo dice iago, sai che lui dice sempre la vertà


----------



## Old jdm2 (29 Gennaio 2008)

Basta, Cate. 
Ti prego, basta così....

Ho pagato abbastanza certi errori. 
Voglio che finisca questa storia.
Sono un'altro uomo, adesso... La mia sofferenze è finita, o è almeno sopportabile.

Santa Claus, scrivi quello che ti pare.... Io non replico.

Voglio stare bene nel forum, con tutti. L'ho già scritto.

Ora basta, Mk
Basta, Cat
Basta, Alex

Basta cloni e nick a me sconosciuti.

Giovanni, per cortesia.... Mi sono registrato più volte come jdm per errore, per postare queste risposte, puoi cancellare queste nuove iscrizioni, se vuoi. 
Ti prego di smentire Cat, il mio IP lo puoi controllare.

Grazie


----------



## Old Santa Claus (29 Gennaio 2008)

come no... è la bocca della verità... solo che ha lingue biforcuta... comunque... non sono jdm.... questo è sicuro...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Lupa mi fai morire!!!!
> 
> siamo alla 38134515584158418954154847 puntata e non hai ancora capito??




















































...puntata di cosa?


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Allora, tanto per dirne una... ma chi cazzo è *Michele*, scusate?


alias JDM, Jesus e tanti ancora


----------



## Lettrice (29 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...puntata di cosa?


Ma dove vivi?... Persa devi seguire _Squalliful_...


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Allora, tanto per dirne una... ma chi cazzo è Michele, scusate?


 
L'intenditore del Glen Grant!!!


----------



## Old jdm2 (29 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non è vero che tutto il resto è il nulla, il PERFETTO nulla. Ma lo sappiamo io e te. E chiudo qui. TU non sei mai stato abbastanza per me. E lo avevo capito subito. Lo specchio si era rotto molto presto. Ma sei stato molto bravo a rispecchiarmi ancora nei cocci. Ti ringrazio per le splendide persone (e non sono ironica) che mi hai fatto conoscere. L'amore è davvero un'altra cosa. Non voglio mai più ricevere messaggi che offendano me e chi mi ama. Lo dico a te Michele, pubblicamente, cancella il mio numero per favore. Buona vita Mike e felice vita ai tuoi figli e a tua moglie.


Sei una delusione. Ti ho preannunciato via sms questo intervento perchè tu ed alex mi avete sollecitato ad intervenire, in pubblico e in privato. Ma te l'ho detto.  L'ho fatto per me, non per te.
Tu non lo meriti.
E non meritavi il bene che ti ho voluto.

Politically correct ma perfida dentro...

Addio a te.

Hai sempre strumentalizzato tutto... Ma ti conosco, con me me non ci riesci....


----------



## Lettrice (29 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> L'intenditore del Glen Grant!!!


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

*miky*



jdm2 ha detto:


> Basta, Cate.
> Ti prego, basta così....
> 
> Ho pagato abbastanza certi errori.
> ...


 
Non so chi è santa claus, se mi dici che non sei tu, non sei tu e basta.

si faceva un po per strammatizzare.

hanno fatto di tutto perchè il non avessi fiducia in te ma non ci sono riusciti.

io mi fido di te miky, la nostra è amicizia pulita.

per il resto, mi auguro anch'io che la finiscano una volta per tutti di dire  falsità sul nostro conto, tuo...mio.

bacio


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> L'intenditore del Glen Grant!!!
















   mo ci sta il figlio di Gasman che dice: Ma chi e' Michele?


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

AHAHAHAHAH!!!!!​



CHE FACCIA TOSTA!


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2008)

*un altro*

si scrive senza apostrofo... Grande coraggio Mike, grande coraggio.

Ringrazia le persone pulite che hai conosciuto. 

Mi aspettavo di più, sapevo che mi avresti delusa un'altra volta...

Peccato, non potremo mai essere amici.


Buona serata a tutti, la telenovela è finita. Spero...

ps ho letto adesso...  sono una delusione anch'io, bene, siamo pari.

Io non strumentalizzo, e lo sai bene.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (29 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> L'intenditore del Glen Grant!!!


lo stavo scrivendo io e ho letto questo post.....arrivata troppo tardi sono...mannaggia................


----------



## Old sfigatta (29 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Buona serata a tutti, la telenovela è finita. Spero...


 
buona serata a te!!!
mi dispiace che qui i protagonisti appaiano contro la loro volontà...


----------



## La Lupa (29 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> L'intenditore del Glen Grant!!!


Eh! Proprio quello che mi veniva in mente anche a me!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ragazzi, io sarò fuori dal mondo... ma è proprio per questo che insisto che dovrebbero telefonarsi. Perchè io, tanto per dirne una, mica sto dietro a tutte le loro menate.
Non mi interessa proprio.

Se poi ci sono degli utenti che le seguono tipo soap opera, per carità, c'è anche gente che guarda un posto al sole... io francamente, non mi sento proprio interessata.

E' per quello che mi scazzo quando accedo, quei dieci minuti che ho al giorno, e trovo 15 post qua e là con i loro sturbi.

Oh! Ma 'sto posto non è mica vostro!!!

Ma chi cazzo vi credete di essere?


----------



## Old jdm2 (29 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> si scrive senza apostrofo... Grande coraggio Mike, grande coraggio.
> 
> Ringrazia le persone pulite che hai conosciuto.
> 
> ...


Lo hai appena fatto...

Comunque, tanto x essere chiari... La telenovela, fosse per me, sarebbe finita mesi fa... Non ti accorgi di negare l'evidenza ?
Tu ed Alex continuate a rimestare... Questo post, altri ancora, continue allusioni....

*Ma vi volete bene almeno un pò ?*


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> buona serata a te!!!
> mi dispiace che qui i protagonisti appaiano contro la loro volontà...


A me dispiace tutto 'sto casino ma davvero non ne potevo più. Ho sbagliato e mi sono fidata, mi è successa la stessa cosa che è accaduta a te quando parlavi del tuo ex. Adesso mi riprendo la mia vita, e voglio CRESCERE. Basta specchi basta senso maledettamente romantico della vita.... 
Un bacio


----------



## Old jdm2 (29 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Eh! Proprio quello che mi veniva in mente anche a me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lupa.... Sto chiedendo da mesi di finirla....

Cosa caxo c'entro io ?

Ho lasciato una donna.... DEvo essere crocifisso x questo ?

Azz.... Pure tu....


----------



## Lettrice (29 Gennaio 2008)

Senza offesa per nessuno, ma non credete che queste cose vadano risolte in privato?

Realmento non capisco e credo sia poco salutare.


----------



## Bruja (29 Gennaio 2008)

*La Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Eh! Proprio quello che mi veniva in mente anche a me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Diglielo un po' Giuseppina, che se ti rompi lo strascico lo dici a Napoleone e quello appena si sfila la mano dal panciotto sono rogne!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2008)

jdm2 ha detto:


> Lo hai appena fatto...
> 
> Comunque, tanto x essere chiari... La telenovela, fosse per me, sarebbe finita mesi fa... Non ti accorgi di negare l'evidenza ?
> Tu ed Alex continuate a rimestare... Questo post, altri ancora, continue allusioni....
> ...


 
Noi sì Michele, tanto. E ne vogliamo anche a te, nonostante tutto. E lo sai. Sei tu che non te ne vuoi... se ti volessi bene saresti sincero FINALMENTE. Come sei stato più di un anno fa. Ma è la tua vita. Io non ci sono più. Davvero.


----------



## Old jdm2 (29 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senza offesa per nessuno, ma non credete che queste cose vadano risolte in privato?
> 
> Realmento non capisco e credo sia poco salutare.


Lo dico a te x dirlo a tutti/e coloro che continuano a suonare stà solfa...

*NON NE POSSO PIU' IO PER PRIMOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!*

*I CHIARIMENTI PRIVATI CI SONO STATI, MA SI CONTINUA A MENARE IL CAN PER L'AIA.*

*BASTAAAAAA....*


----------



## Old jdm2 (29 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Noi sì Michele, tanto. E ne vogliamo anche a te, nonostante tutto. E lo sai. Sei tu che non te ne vuoi... se ti volessi bene saresti sincero FINALMENTE. Come sei stato più di un anno fa. Ma è la tua vita. Io non ci sono più. Davvero.


MA CHI CAZZO TI VUOLE ?????

PARANOIDE !!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (29 Gennaio 2008)

jdm2 ha detto:


> Ho lasciato una donna.... DEvo essere crocifisso x questo ?


Questa potrebbe essere un'ottima idea.

Getterebbe nuova luce su argomenti un pò stanchini, per esempio.


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Questa potrebbe essere un'ottima idea.
> 
> Getterebbe nuova luce su argomenti un pò stanchini, per esempio.





























se volete aggiungo qualche dettaglio piccante...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> se volete aggiungo qualche dettaglio piccante...


No per favore MK... c'ho una figlia piccola io...


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No per favore MK... c'ho una figlia piccola io...


 


























ma mica si andava sul porno eh, su su sono una signora....


----------



## La Lupa (29 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> se volete aggiungo qualche dettaglio piccante...


Percaritàdiddio!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Solo roba fresca di giornata.

Niente che sia più vecchio di 24 ore che sennò arriva il tuo fidanzatino dei tempi dell'asilo a protestare.

Per favore!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No per favore MK... c'ho una figlia piccola io...


I miei son grandi, ma hanno ancora bisogno...


----------



## Bruja (29 Gennaio 2008)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> No per favore MK... c'ho una figlia piccola io...


 
Pensi che i dettagli non siano abbastanza efferati????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old sfigatta (29 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> se volete aggiungo qualche dettaglio piccante...


voglio il grafico... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























dei peli del petto caduti




cresciuti 






















e che gli hai strappato!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Percaritàdiddio!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


















    niente fidanzatini all'asilo...


fresca di giornata? Niente nada de nada........ PRIVACYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Old Jesus (29 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> se volete aggiungo qualche dettaglio piccante...


Vai, che c'ho il colpo in canna....


----------



## Lettrice (29 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ma mica si andava sul porno eh, su su sono una signora....


Magari non mi preoccupo di cio che scriveresti tu... ma non so se riuscirei a reggere le risposte... 

Anche l'invalidita' non va bene... c'ho il mutuo... poi mia figlia ha la passione per l'abbigliamento firmato...


----------



## Old Jesus (29 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Magari non mi preoccupo di cio che scriveresti tu... ma non so se riuscirei a reggere le risposte...
> 
> Anche l'invalidita' non va bene... c'ho il mutuo... poi mia figlia ha la passione per l'abbigliamento firmato...


Povera.... Se potessi vedere davvero come stanno le cose... Tu non hai capito nulla... 

E parli.... 

Come nella storia della lingua inglese....

Se solo riflettessi prima di scrivere cazzate....

Mi dispiace davvero leggere tanta mediocrità


----------



## Old Santa Claus (29 Gennaio 2008)

allora non leggerti jesus... perchè traspari mediocrità da ogni poro... adios povero sifgatos...


----------



## Old Jesus (29 Gennaio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> allora non leggerti jesus... perchè traspari mediocrità da ogni poro... adios povero sifgatos...


Hai rotto, Alex....


----------



## Old Santa Claus (29 Gennaio 2008)

non sono alex... credimi... come non ero te...


----------



## Old sfigatta (29 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Povera.... Se potessi vedere davvero come stanno le cose... Tu non hai capito nulla...


 
Credo che NESSUNO abbia capito NULLA e abbiate capito solo voi interessati...
ma io mi domando e VI DOMANDO
anche a te
che dici che ti sei rotto però continui la _sustica_

*A CHE PRO????????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Credo che NESSUNO abbia capito NULLA e abbiate capito solo voi interessati...
> ma io mi domando e VI DOMANDO
> anche a te
> che dici che ti sei rotto però continui la _sustica_
> ...


 
dilla a Mk che ha aperto l'ennesimo post intitolato cat..



che la si finisse con questa storia. basta dico.


----------



## @lex (29 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Hai rotto, Alex....


ma smettila di dire cazzate...io lavoro il pomeriggio...e ti rispondo col mio IO surrettizio, che è anche il MIO nome....


facciamoci a capire....io non ho avuto nulla contro di te e non ho nulla ancora adesso, a patto che la si smetta di fare allusioni e provocazioni....PUNTO....

ieri TU mi hai contattato in pvt dicendomi che ti davano fastidio le cose offensive scritte su emmekappa2 e io ti ho semplicemente risposto che se ti davano fastidio potevi rispondere (e ho omesso volutamente di scriverti "se sei un uomo" ndr), cosa che puntualmente non hai fatto.
Quindi smettila di fare il buonista quando non lo sei per niente e soprattutto dismetti quell'aria paternalistica che mal ti si addice....


per quanto riguarda il resto del forum mi dispiace, ma ad allusioni e provocazioni pubbliche unite a msg denigratori pubblici e pvt rispondo, all'ennesima, pubblicamente perchè scritte su questo forum e da persone di questo forum.....

in ultima analisi, chi avesse nel futuro occasione o voglia di contattarmi in pvt lo faccia in buona fede. perchè una volta accortomi che è la mia che si vuole carpire per denigrarmi in pubblico o in pvt, non avrà nessun trattamento di favore. sono una brava, oserei esagerare col dire bravissima persona, ma non buona. la bontà la lascio agli altri, io mi accontento di essere trasparente e leale finchè lo si è con me.......dopodichè ci sono solo i calci in culo internautici e se per caso dovesse arrivare l'occasione, anche quelli reali......

Buona serata a tutti
Alessandro N.


----------



## Old amarax (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> Iago mi ha detto di averti incontrata a uno dei raduni dove voi vi riunivate anni fa.
> Iago mi ha detto di averti visto come di avere visto di persona Anche altri utenti che frequentano questo forum e l'altro.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma...ma...ma mica tutto* QUESTO *è partito dalla *mia* foto?????


----------



## Bruja (29 Gennaio 2008)

*Amarax*



amarax ha detto:


> Ma...ma...ma mica tutto* QUESTO *è partito dalla *mia* foto?????


 
Tranquilla.... tu sei incidentale, era solo un personale riassunto delle puntate precedenti......
Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (29 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tranquilla.... tu sei incidentale, era solo un personale riassunto delle puntate precedenti......
> Bruja


 
Già mi sento in colpa xchè vivo 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 mi sembrava esagerato *QUESTO 

	
	
		
		
	


	











* x un peccato "veniale"


----------



## Old sfigatta (29 Gennaio 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Già mi sento in colpa xchè vivo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lussuriosa!


----------



## Old amarax (29 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> lussuriosa!


 


















 addirittura!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Bruja (29 Gennaio 2008)

*lussuriosa*



amarax ha detto:


> addirittura!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


 
Pensa se lo viene a sapere tuo marito.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















  Ha in casa Messalina e manco se ne accorge!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (29 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Pensa se lo viene a sapere tuo marito....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oppure si ingelosisce...la MIA donna(Così mi ha detto:nuke

	
	
		
		
	


	




    si è  vista  in internet!!!ANATEMA!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  e mi chiude in casa!!!!!!!!!!!ma io....CONTROLLO anche a distanza!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .





 Buonanotte smack!


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> *complimenti per i tuo linguaggio.*
> 
> continua


 
ops...mi è scappato il ditino sul 'quote...'


----------



## Old Cat (14 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ops...mi è scappato il ditino sul 'quote...'


----------

